# Oak Park All in Stock Clearance



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

I was trying to follow a thread recommendation for a box joint router table jig, and Oak Park is getting rid of everything.

They have their Router DVDs and other things at clearance prices, so i thought I would let everyone know who may be interested.

~Moz


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It has been that way for about 4? years now Moz. But thank you for thinking of others.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Moz, what is the website?


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd. - Router Table, Router, Router Bits, Router Jigs, Router Accessories

~M


----------

